# Bilbo..an only child.



## Centin (Dec 26, 2001)

Frodo was the nephew of Bilbo, yet in the Hobbit it states that Bilbo is an only child. Did I miss something?


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 26, 2001)

Another movie screw-up.
Bilbo was not Frodo's uncle. I now quote from J.R.R. Tolkien's _The Lord of the Rings_:
"You see: Mr. Drogo, he married poor Miss Primula Brandybuck. She was our Mr. Bilbo's first cousin on the mother's side (her mother being the youngest of the Old Took's daughters); and Mr. Drogo was his second cousin. So Mr. Frodo is his first _and_ second cousin, once removed either way, as the saying is, if you follow me."
-Gaffer Gamgee, FotR, 31


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 3, 2002)

I was wondering about that also because in the movie it said "Uncle Bilbo" and I was thinking "Heeeey! wait thats not his Uncle Bilbo!!!"  hehe


----------



## Cian (Jan 3, 2002)

Right Grey. And Bilbo does call Frodo "nephew" in LotR but we can look at the Baggins family tree and see the relationship.


----------



## Wizdon (Jan 4, 2002)

*That's Funny.*

I thought Frodo was simply an adopted nephew.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Jan 11, 2002)

He was an adopted heir, and as Greymantle quoted his first *and* second cousin.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeah well how else would Frodo refer to Bilbo, he couldn't say Father or second uncle one removed, it is much easier to say Uncle.


----------



## EverEve (Jan 16, 2002)

oooops....i didnt catch that....GO ME!!!!!


----------

